# Ruben Orozco - [El Paso, Texas]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Airborne tire strikes car: El Paso deputy sheriff killed*

*Officer Down: Ruben Orozco* - [El Paso, Texas]










*Biographical Info*

*Age: *51

*Additional Info: *Sgt. Orozco was a 26-year veteran of the El Paso County Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife, three children and three grandchildren.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Sgt. Orozco was killed when the wheel of a pick-up truck flew off and struck his patrol car.

*Date of Incident:* September 17, 2005

Darren Meritz, El Paso Times

A sheriff's deputy was killed early Saturday morning on Interstate 10 when the wheel of a pickup traveling in the opposite direction flew off and struck the officer's patrol car in what officials are calling a freak accident.

Sgt. Ruben Orozco, 51, who was involved in the accident after leaving an assignment at the Sun Bowl, was a 26-year veteran of the El Paso County Sheriff's Office.

"This is a very difficult and emotional time for the family. It is also a day in which many hearts in the El Paso County Sheriff's Office are suffering," El Paso County Sheriff Leo Samaniego said in a statement. "My condolences are with the family."

Related Story:
http://www.borderlandnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050918/NEWS/509180338/1001


----------

